# bleeding, cramps, exclusive breastfeeding....PERIOD???



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

I am 8 weeks Post Pardom and have never completely stopped bleeding since the birth. There has been days were i didnt bleed at all and just as i start thinking that the bleeding is over and i switch to panty liners instead of big pads i will goosh blood! so this morning i had a little goosh and got out the big pads. following that i had debilitating cramps and called my midwife. she side to take ibprophin and come in to the office tomorrow if i was passing clots and bleeding a lot..........but she didnt feel like anything was abnormal. Is this possibly just my first period? i do usually get my period back early. on average at 6 months even when i was exclusively breastfeeding twins.

Just wondering what everyone else thinks. the cramps were horrible and it felt like my ovaries, uterus were throbbing with pain and even my bum hurt. basically all my baby, birthing parts were hurting.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Oooooh boy... this was me less than a year ago. My post partum bleeding stopped at 6 weeks, then at 8 weeks resumed, cramps and all. I called my doctor concerned because like you, I was breastfeeding exclusively and was not having any problems. To "play it safe" I went on the mini-pill, which I stopped taking halfway through the first cycle because I didn't like how it made me feel. Well that just screwed EVERYTHING up, and I wound up getting pregnant when my firstborn was around 3 months old. I am almost 35 weeks pregnant now







I should have just listened to my intuition and accepted the fact that indeed at 8 weeks post I was having my period again. It CAN happen regardless of your breastfeeding habits, although it is rare. I say play it safe for now, DON'T take any birth control pills, abstain from sex for awhile- let your body do whatever its going to do. Give yourself a few months, and you should know for sure ( assuming you've always had regular cycles ) if you are having your period again or not.
Don't let ANYONE ( I MEAN IT!! ) tell you it "can't" be your period. All the women I knew who were BFing said "No way it can't be" and I naively listened to them. Don't be like me


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I got mine back at 10 weeks with my DD. Luckily I'm anal about DH using condoms but LOL that's how "Irish Twins" are made!







With DS I think I made it to 16 weeks pp. I couldn't believe how fast it came back with DD despite cosleeping and bfing.


----------



## Stephanie L. (Jun 7, 2005)

I had on PP bleeding for about 6 weeks and then only one week "off" before getting my period--with BOTH babies. I exclusively breastfed and coslept, etc...


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

Unfortunately I got my period back super early with both of my children. Both were exclusively breastfed on demand, no supplements, no pacifiers, co-sleepers. My DD pretty much nursed constantly. If she wasn't latched on she was screaming, so I just nursed her and pretty much didn't do anything else. PP bleeding stopped with her at 5 weeks and I got my first period a week later at 6 weeks post partum. With my DS, my post partum bleeding only lasted about 2 weeks and I started my first period at 5 weeks post partum!


----------

